# Snow Kiting



## glax (Dec 2, 2004)

*Vail area*

There are a bunch of people in the Vail area snow kiting. Vail Pass, Lake Dillon & Camp Hale are some of the spots around here.
1- 1.5 hours from Glenwood.

-glax


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

*Lake Dillion*

There is a company that offers lessons out on lake dillon all the time. I've never done it, but it doesn't look like great fun to me.


----------

